# Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook



## SSJ4Crimson (28. Oktober 2014)

*Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*

Hi Leute,

Ich habe vor kurzem mein "altes" Netbook (Acer Aspire One) ausgegraben.
Hab ich vor 5 Jahren als Lern-PC für die Schule hergenommen.
Installiert war ein Windows 7 Starter auf einer 128GB HDD
Hab dann Später die HDD gegen eine SSD getauscht und XP draufgemacht (Was auch viel besser lief).

Jetzt würde ich gerne einen "Server" aus dem Netbook machen und suche ein passendes (einfaches, schlankes) Linux Derivat. (zumal XP ja keinen Service mehr hat....)
Mein Plan ist es, das BS auf einer 512MB Speicherkarte als Live System zu Booten und die 8GB SSD als reinen Datenspeicher zu verwenden.

Das Netbook wird hauptsächlich Remote Administriert werden und als File- bzw. Download Server verwendet werden.
Also Grafische Oberfläche ist nicht notwendig. (Ich bin zwar kein Linux-Pro aber komme durchaus über die Shell zurecht)

Hab schon ein bisschen im "WWW" geforscht, aber bisher nix passendes gefunden, was "nur" ca 200 - 300MB groß ist. (brauche auch noch Platz für Swap etc.)

Hier mal die Eckdaten:
CPU: Intel Atom 1,6Ghz
RAM: 2GB DDR2
GPU: Intel Onboard Graphics

Weiß jemand ein passendes Linux?


----------



## K3n$! (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*

Kurze Frage: Du willst also nur die 512MB als Speicher für das OS nutzen inkl. SWAP? /home wäre dann auf der SSD?
Prinzipiell würde ich mal Debian vorschlagen, ohne grafische Oberfläche selbstverständlich. Aber selbst dafür wird schon 1GB empfohlen.
> https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch03s04.html.en

Hol dir zur Not einfach ne kleine SD Karte. Die kosten doch mittlerweile nichts mehr.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*

Ja korrekt. Bis auf den Swap, der kann auch ruhig auf der 8GB SSD sein.
Also im Prinzip das OS auf die 512MB und alles andere auf der SSD. (Home und Swap etc.)

Damn Small Linux (DSL) hab ich schon geschaut und wäre mit 64MB auch gut geeignet, ist aber von der Administrierbarkeit nicht so optimal.

Danke für deinen Vorschlag  
...schau ich mir mal an....


----------



## Akkuschrauber (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*

Also mit 512 MB wird das echt knapp, die meisten richtigen Server-Distributionen brauchen 1GB aufwärts (Ubuntu z.B.).
DSL würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, das wird schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und ist von der Bedienung auch nicht optimal (keine gescheite Paketverwaltung...), da müsstest du ziemlich viel selber basteln.
Was du mal ausprobieren könntest, ist Puppy Puppy Linux
Das letzte Release ist glaube ich von März diesen Jahres, verwendet wird auch mittlerweile ein 3er Kernel.
Problematisch könnte eventuell noch sein, dass das Standard Puppy als Singleuser System ausgelegt ist, aber da gibt es soweit ich weiß auch Abhilfe.


----------



## VikingGe (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*

DSL ist jetzt auch nicht so unbedingt etwas, was ich im produktiven Einsatz haben wollen würde - man schaue sich allein mal die Kernelversion an.

Möglicherweise bekommst du ein minimalistisches Arch Linux mit nur den nötigsten Paketen auf die 512 MB gepackt, aber selbst da wäre ich mir nicht sicher. Selbst das Arch auf meinem Raspberry Pi braucht das Doppelte, und da ist außer ein paar Servern, nem Torrent-Client und Compilern+binutils auch nicht viel drauf. Also mit nem aktuellen Linux und dem verfügbaren Platz wird das schon sehr, sehr tricky...


----------



## blackout24 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*

Nimm einfach Lubuntu und fertig.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Nimm einfach Lubuntu und fertig.


 
Lass LXDE weg und du sparst noch bischen Platz


----------



## K3n$! (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*

Ich frage mich gerade: Wofür der Aufwand? 16GB SD Karten gibt es doch schon für unter 10€. 
Wozu dann also so rumfrickeln? Debian oder 'n Ubuntu Server drauf und fertig. 
Damit sparst du dir auf jeden Fall ein paar Nerven beim Einrichten.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*

Wow..danke für die vielen Antworten.

Mein "Problem" hat sich geändert. Hab ne alte 2GB Karte gefunden XD Die werde ich für den Server hernehmen.
Ich denke für 2GB gibts ein bisschen mehr Auswahl 

Naja...10€ Haben und nicht haben sind schon 20€ und wenn ich sowieso noch paar alte Speicherkarten zuhause rumliegen habe, wieso dann nicht die verwenden? 

Aber zurück zum Thema...welches Linux könnt ihr mir empfehlen, das auf ne 2GB Karte passt?
Der Server wird übrigens 24/7 laufen....

Danke nochmal an euch alle


----------



## Akkuschrauber (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*

Ubuntu Server.


----------



## Jimini (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*

Wenn du das Betriebssystem unbedingt auf 2GB unterbringen willst, wirst du eventuell ab und an selbst Hand anlegen müssen. Sprich: regelmäßig aufräumen, Logs rotieren lassen etc. Bei meinem Fileserver sind allein schon die Logfiles 2,5GB fett - und die werden glaube ich nur einen Monat vorgehalten.
Ich würde es mit Debian oder Ubuntu Server versuchen. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*



Jimini schrieb:


> Wenn du das Betriebssystem unbedingt auf 2GB unterbringen willst, wirst du eventuell ab und an selbst Hand anlegen müssen. Sprich: regelmäßig aufräumen, Logs rotieren lassen etc. Bei meinem Fileserver sind allein schon die Logfiles 2,5GB fett - und die werden glaube ich nur einen Monat vorgehalten.
> Ich würde es mit Debian oder Ubuntu Server versuchen.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Ja an Debian hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Was Logs etc angeht ist es kein Problem. Das würde ich auf der SSD auslagern lassen.
Ubuntu Server ist mir zu "Klickibunti"  Aber danke für den Vorschlag.

Ich schwanke zurzeit zwischen Puppy Linux, Debian Squeeze, XPud und Slax....

Wer weiß wie es bei denen mit Packetverwaltung, Kompatibilität etc. bestellt ist?
Also welches von denen wäre am besten geeignet?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*



SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Ubuntu Server ist mir zu "Klickibunti"  Aber danke für den Vorschlag.


 
Also die Beschreibung für den Server hab ich auch noch nie gehört 

Mit Debian/Ubuntu kannst du nicht viel falsch machen, zumindest Ubuntu hat ne sehr große Community und es gibt viele Anleitungen, How-Tos und Hilfen. Startseite (die Sachen lassen sich größtenteils auch auf Debian anwenden, zwischen den beiden Systemen besteht nicht allzuviel Unterschied)


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (3. November 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*

Kurzes Statusupdate: Ich hab mich jetzt für ein Debian 7 ohne GUI entschieden. Ist finde ich das schlankste und am besten konfigurierbarste Linux Derivat.
Da selbst ohne Desktopumgebung immernoch 1,2GB Speicher notwendig sind, habe ich noch einen alten 2GB USB Stick genommen. Diesen würde ich dann zusammen mit der 2GB Speicherkarte in ein Softwareraid packen.


----------



## Jimini (3. November 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*



SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Kurzes Statusupdate: Ich hab mich jetzt für ein Debian 7 ohne GUI entschieden. Ist finde ich das schlankste und am besten konfigurierbarste Linux Derivat.
> Da selbst ohne Desktopumgebung immernoch 1,2GB Speicher notwendig sind, habe ich noch einen alten 2GB USB Stick genommen. Diesen würde ich dann zusammen mit der 2GB Speicherkarte in ein Softwareraid packen.


Ich tippe mal auf ein RAID0? Nimm lieber direkt ein größeres Speichermedium, aus eigener Erfahrung kosten Frickellösungen auf lange Sicht echt Nerven.
In puncto Konfigurierbarkeit kommt Debian natürlich lange nicht an Arch oder Gentoo heran - aber zumindest Gentoo braucht ein bisschen mehr Speicherplatz (und natürlich Rechenleistung). 

MfG Jimini


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (6. November 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*



Jimini schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf ein RAID0? Nimm lieber direkt ein größeres Speichermedium, aus eigener Erfahrung kosten Frickellösungen auf lange Sicht echt Nerven.
> In puncto Konfigurierbarkeit kommt Debian natürlich lange nicht an Arch oder Gentoo heran - aber zumindest Gentoo braucht ein bisschen mehr Speicherplatz (und natürlich Rechenleistung).
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Jo, Raid 0 werde ich da hernehmen.
Leider habe ich kein größeres Speichermedium. Aber wird sicher auch so gehen.
Ist ja schließlich keine Doktorarbeit


----------



## Nugget32 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*



SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich habe vor kurzem mein "altes" Netbook (Acer Aspire One) ausgegraben.
> Hab ich vor 5 Jahren als Lern-PC für die Schule hergenommen.
> ...



 Bei der Wahl des betreffenden Linux (Distribution) sollte bei der Anwendung als Server keinesfalls die Grafische Oberfläche als zwingenden Bestandteil gewählt werden. Beim Server kommt es drauf an Daten möglichst schnell von A nach B zu schaufeln. Da spielt die Grafik eine Zweite ja sogar eine dritte Geige. 
Wenn man bei Debian Basierenden Linux bleiben will eignet sich Debian Linux selbst sehr gut als Server Betriebsystem. Ein Beispiel wie schlank man ein Linux Betriebssystem machen kann zeigt Dam Small Linux selbst. Es braucht auf der Platte nur ca. 300-500 MB Platz und beherbergt alles wichtige Inkl. einer schlanken Grafischen Oberfläche.  Wenn man einigermaßen Kenntnisse über Linux hat und sich etwas zutraut kann man durchaus sich eine eigene Linux Distribution Basteln und auch alles wichtige was man braucht darin Integrieren. Wenn man dann noch die Quellen zu den jeweilligen Programmen auflöst ,kann man müheos mit 2 -3 Mausklicks wie bei den anderenLinux Distributionen die Programme samt dem Linux Kernel selbst Aktualisieren. Linux ist bekannt und auch dafür ausgelegt Konfigurierbar zu sein. Man muss lediglich nur wissen wie . Auch hier hlft es sich entweder Literatur anzuschaffen ( ist nie Verkehrt) oder auch Kurse /Seminare zu Besuchen. In Linux und deren Distributionen steckt oft mehr drin als man von Außen her sieht oder vermuten kann. Ist nur ein Gutgemeinter tip ,nix weiter.


----------



## Nugget32 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*



Jimini schrieb:


> In puncto Konfigurierbarkeit kommt Debian natürlich lange nicht an Arch oder Gentoo heran - aber zumindest Gentoo braucht ein bisschen mehr Speicherplatz (und natürlich Rechenleistung).
> 
> MfG Jimini



Da muss ich mal Wiedersprechen. Wenn man die Befehle/Kommandos unter Linux kennt und die Optionen dazu ,dann ist fast jedes Linux ( Distribution) gleich. Viele tun sich mit der shell schwer da Sie die Kommandos nicht alle kennen. Selbst der Linux Kernel ist soweit Konfigurierbar das man die Möglichen Kommandos im Linux bescheiden kann. Und das geht bei jeder Linux Distribution ob Kostenpflichtig ( siehe Red Hat ) oder Kostenlos (siehe Debian) . Arch oder Gentoo sind nur Grafisch ein wenig Aufgepeppt und erleichtern den Umgang ein wenig ,das wars auch schon. Auf solche Unterstützung kann man getroßt Verzichten. 
Wenn man Neugierig ist kann man in aller ruhe die Manpages sich durchlesen. Und wer hilfe dazu braucht wie man die Manpages liest gibt einfach in der Shell man man ein (hilfe zur hilfe) das wars.


----------



## Jimini (27. November 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*



Nugget32 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Befehle/Kommandos unter Linux kennt und die Optionen dazu ,dann ist fast jedes Linux ( Distribution) gleich.


Den wohl größten Unterschied stellt neben den distributionseigenen Kerneln die Paketverwaltung dar. Und Portage bietet da - zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach - die meisten Möglichkeiten, sein System individuell anzupassen. Klar, erweiterte Vorgehensweisen wie etwa apt-pinning erweitern ebenfalls die verfügbaren Optionen und Möglichkeiten, aber das Konzept der USE-Flags, wie es Portage bietet, ist meines Erachtens bislang unerreicht.

Ich sollte aber vielleicht dazu erwähnen, dass ich kürzlich nach einem Jahr Debian wieder zurück zu Gentoo gewechselt bin 

MfG Jimini


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (27. November 2014)

*AW: Schlankes Linux Derivat für Netbook*

Habe den Server bereits soweit am laufen (bis auf ein paar kleinere Konfigurationsprobleme) und dafür ein Debian ohne grafische Oberfläche hergenommen.
Installiert habe ich es doch auf einen einzelnen Stick und den Swap einfach auf die Speicherkarte gelegt (hängt am PCIe-Bus).
Im Raid 0 war das System total langsam. Vermutlich weil der USB-Bus die Speicherkarte die am PCIe-Bus hängt ausgebremst hat.

Funktioniert in der Konfiguration und ist sehr schnell und stabil.

Sobald ich den Komplett fertig habe, schreibe ich das hier rein.

Eventuell könnt ihr mir ja auch bei meinem Konfigurationsproblem helfen.

Ich hätte nämlich gerne das der Server nicht 24/7 läuft wenn es nicht notwendig ist, sondern schlafen geht wenn 15 Minuten lang kein Zugriff vom Netzwerk erfolgt hat.
Ist das irgendwie realisierbar? Hintergrund: Auf den Server wird hauptsächlich über Netzwerk zugegriffen und darum würde ich das gerne daran fest machen.
Für Windows kenne ich ein Tool welches den Netzwerkport Überwacht und wenn da x Minuten kein Traffic war, dann schickt der einen Suspend-Befehl.
Gibts sowas auch für Linux? (Gerne auch als einfaches Skript...)

Danke euch schonmal


----------

